# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Ganadería  BEBEDERO AUTOMATICO PARA GANADO

## Tito Arias

El agua es un elemento vital para el mantenimiento, crecimiento, reproducción y produccion de leche o carne de nuestro ganado.
Muchas veces por no tener el agua disponible el ganado no metaboliza adecuadamente los nutrientes solidos ingeridos y esto se traduce en bajas producciones o un crecimiento lento.
Todos los ganaderos sabemos lo trabajoso que es el tener que sacar agua del pozo para ofrecerle a cada uno de los animales.
Muchos ganaderos sin embargo ya disponen de tanques hechos en material noble, tarrajeados con cemento con el que disponen de agua para sus animales por muchas horas al día, sin embargo este tipo de instalaciones tienen que ser aseadas con frecuencia para evitar la formación de algas que cuando proliferan pueden llegar a intoxicar a nuestro ganado.
Hoy en día gran parte de las instalaciones ganaderas, ya disponen de un pozo, una motobomba y un tanque elevado, equipo basico de abastecimiento de agua para riego o para las instalaciones de los moradores del establo.
Concientes del aumento de este tipo de instalaciones ganaderas es que hemos fabricado un "BEBEDERO AUTOMATICO" para que Ud. amigo ganadero, ahorre tiempo, dinero y mucho trabajo en el manejo de su ganado.
Este bebedero automatico que ofrecemos a Ud. tiene una dimensión de 40 x 30 centimetros y una altura de 15 centrimetros, esta fabricado en chapa de acero galvanizada y puede ser instalado en cualquier lugar del corral o de el campo donde pastean sus animales, basta llegar hasta allí con una tuberia o manguera de 1/2" y conectarla al bebedero y de esta forma su ganado tendra agua disponible las 24 horas del día.
Un bebedero es suficiente para suplir las necesidades de agua de hasta 5 animales adultos.
En el mismo instante que el animal esta consumiendo el agua esta es repuesta automaticamente. 
Si necesita mayores informaciones puede solicitarlas al correo: titoarho@hotmail.comTemas similares: Forraje para ganado BLOQUES DE SAL MINERALIZADOS PARA ALIMENTACION DE GANADO VACUNO EN POR ETAPAS Artículo: Minag construyó 20,016 cobertizos para ganado desde el 2001 con inversión de S/. 119.28 millones Socio para engorde de ganado Artículo: AgroRural construye 165 cobertizos en zona sur del país para proteger ganado de intenso frío

----------


## JUAN PABLO RAMIREZ DANGOND

Muchas gracias. Me interesa. ¿A que numero lo puedo llamar?
Att: Juan Pablo Ramirez

----------

